# amphibious plants?



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

_Egeria, Cabomba, Blyxa_, and _Potomogeton_ are all true aquatics. Pretty much everything else in the hobby is able to grow out of the water without much problem.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

In the bottom right corner, click on the tab that says "Can Be Grown Emersed" and change it to yes.


----------



## books421 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thank You!


----------

